# Hello from Merrimack, NH



## bald_batchie (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm fairly new to archery, but diving in head first. A friend of mine has been shooting for a couple years. Back in March, he took me over to a pro-shop in the area... instantly got into it. I'm not usually a rash buyer, but I walked out that day with a Hoyt Rampage. Not the best of the best, but I love it! Since then, I've spend most days at a local fish & game club shooting (I have plenty of room for improvement, but I'm happy with my progress so far).

A couple friends and my girlfriend all started taking an interest in what I was doing, so I did some searching, found a beginners archery class through the Concord School system that focused on Olympic style recurve. Thought, "I'm pulling 55 on my compound, and I'm shooting fairly consistently... how hard can it be to shoot with these 20lb training bows? I mean little kids do it!" So the draw? Easy... the shooting part? Not so much. Worked with the instructor and we put together an intermediate setup (25" Apple-X riser that I'm fairly happy with, and Kaya Stallion limbs, large, 28#), and I've been shooting that for about a month now. Already looking into moving up on that bow...

I'm not a hunter, I'm strictly target. I have no problems with hunters (the guy that got me into all of this is a big hunter, and I strongly support ethical hunting, both as a right and as a practical means of population control), just not my thing.

I've been using ArcheryTalk for a couple months, getting tons of helpful info. I just want to say thank you to everyone on here!

Any other target shooters in southern NH?

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcome: to AT. Not from NH but a couple are


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jason.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## buckshot12 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BestNThDez (Sep 30, 2009)

welcome


----------

